# Villa in Rehab



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking for a Villa (or poss big apartment) in Rehab - must be min 3 bedrooms.

anyone know of anything ?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Looking for a Villa (or poss big apartment) in Rehab - must be min 3 bedrooms.
> 
> anyone know of anything ?


I'll ask around. Are you moving?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I'll ask around. Are you moving?


Possibly ..... Depends what I can find and at what price

What I can defiantly say is that the Villa will be in better condition after I leave compared to before I move in!!


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

I dealt with Sirag and can't say enough about the young man. Service and integrity unparalleled anywhere in the world. For over a year, I called him for everything I needed right up to moving out of Rehab and every time I called him he greeted me by my name.(I'm sure he stored the number) and helped me with whatever I needed at the time; painter, gardener, cleaners, aircon ..you name it.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I dealt with Sirag and can't say enough about the young man. Service and integrity unparalleled anywhere in the world. For over a year, I called him for everything I needed right up to moving out of Rehab and every time I called him he greeted me by my name.(I'm sure he stored the number) and helped me with whatever I needed at the time; painter, gardener, cleaners, aircon ..you name it.


Please pm me the details


----------

